# something important to ask again



## priestofknowledge (Apr 20, 2009)

Fadeux and King Bud... are they around?

I ask because many moons ago I asked about my loss of drive, and in the present looking back, I see that I have completely fallen from the negative feedback of all those around me. I will post the three of the four initial posts that were made towards people replying, and hopefully the long read will dissuade uninterested people to please leave this thread for people like Kind Bud and Fadeux who seemed to understand.

Because I have lost all of the drive I used to have. It seems I keep learning more and more argument against the driven person that I was, and I know this is not right. Someone has something to teach me somewhere that can help. And trust me, it's not some overused life saying.

I still believe marijuana and the loss of appeal to authority has major causation for my frontier-thinking mindset, so I'll try this forum again along with others.


----------



## priestofknowledge (Apr 20, 2009)

I am too wise... too wise for my own good as a young adult, at least. I study everything: every bit of news, every knowledge of textbook, every stranger's story, and every oddity to figure out. I have not yet reached the graduate level of the things I read except in Physics, but I believe that is because I have lost my drive and have slowed to nearly a halt.

I am still young and find my peers are so much younger. I have solved their problems by very often taking time and resources from myself to do so, yet all they do is ignore me in return. I am so damned gifted and so selfless, but not one person will think to how I came to be this way. Everyone just wants whatever helps them remain the same and prepares for death from the moment they reach high school, and I am losing my faith because of it.

I am losing my faith in humanity. It makes it harder to be the way I am without a single drop of success in someone I teach. I find it is harder to wake up with under 6 hours of sleep like I used to so I have more time in the day, it is so much more strenuous to stick to the tasks I set ahead of myself because I wonder what's the point, and I find myself constantly thinking of those that I failed to instill change within around me-- plotting how I can help despite my commitment to no longer waste time with them.

I keep thinking more and more that I am the only one, but I want the internet to prove me wrong. I want to find groups of people who have a drive for existence; who have a purpose higher than one's self. There are three qualities I never truly find in the same person other than myself, and trust me: I have nearly read through 1000 people on my travels. They are Logic, Open-Mindedness, and Drive.

Now this is the important part and I urge this with fervor: PLEASE DO NOT REPLY UNLESS YOU BELIEVE YOU ARE LESS THAN OR EQUAL TO ME. Pride is a fool's trait and too many try to impart their speakeasy knowledge in lieu of the idea that the one to whom they speak may be more intelligent, and I always see people of no purpose trying to impress themselves as a mentor of how to live in hypocrisy.

This means that you should only reply if you either believe you are the same as I: you try to constantly read and push yourself for the sake of learning your existence, you find everyone around you missing out on something, or you have a drive to live with logic and open-mindedness guiding it,

or if you believe you are less than me in some way that removes your pride.

I know I think I am less than everyone. Like, I used to be happy that I was smart, but it's bullshit how much easier life is to be comfortable. The main doctrine of how I teach myself is to never have or allow comfort. The term comfortable is nothing but the definition of being in a state you wish not to change and I always want to keep changing... but damn is it harder without any outside influence of hope or attaboy's
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I thought that type of response would come to me posting stuff without a care for who I insulted. I thank those of you who understood that
I think I am less than everyone

It seems they knew that maybe this man is talking about a higher level of thinking I don't quite understand.

Let me explain

To those that suggested army. Due to the ranking structure of the military being about pay grade and respect, every small-dicked who ra and big dicked ******* with a sense of undue respect needing to be heeded melt the upper-rank decision makers with witless kiss-asses. I have lived in Jacksonville, NC with several marines and sailor. My best friend from high school has seen what he got himself into and knows of the illogical bullshit that goes on.

I am not saying this as a biased person, this is simply what I have learned and witnessed via barfights with sergeants and good times with our boys in service.

To the man that said for me to get off the sheet I believe you are referring to me lying down and I am not. I have been going through natural America with my motorcycle and talked with strangers on my travels. I have been observing effects of drying conditions and creating dams to help certain rare biomes to survive. I have been cleaning up these forests and building things out of trash. I now travel the streams on my 300 hulled plastic HOBOAT. So this also goes toward the "get your nose out of a book" and treaing everybody without being holier than thou. IF EVERYONE TREATED ONE ANOTHER AS IF EQUAL TO OR LESS THAN THIS WORLD WOULD BE A UTOPIA. It is not at all indignant for me to suggest.

To the man that said I have rarely scratched the surface of knowledge of anything, I belive I can prove you quite wrong.

I can see how sub atomic particles are composed of 220 or so fundamental particles of hadrons, leptons and etc inside of forces created by bond that govern nuclear forces with a positive charge to the shells of electrons bound in waveform and on to the protocell forged from evaporating droplets containing hyrocarbon chains to form a tough yet divisible soap bubble with a code to copy itself, and on until we live in this society with evolutionary reward systems in our ventral tegmental area or the prefrontal medial bundle. These nervous connections with our world reward us with senses of saisfaction based on our ability to spread our influence and power through an ever higher rank to attain system. I can see how these reward responses are effected by drugs and alcohol so that people can distract themselves from attaining a self aware state in which they would change from this evolutionary beneficial position of living happily, *******, and having our kids adopt our ways of life. Which is why many adults feel so betrayed when the internet grabbed ahold of their youths to be this expansively interactive mass of consciousness that will be the future of our evolution as a society. The digital era of borg-esk assimilation into our computers.

I also see every new discovery made and thing to learn on the vast amount of scientific data within wikipedia and online journals.

The reason why I seem like a soap opera is because I became legally allowed to drink last month. I feel like every peer I meet and every adult I find will not be as self aware as I through my obsession of learning on a voluntary basis instead of sticking with curriculums for grades.

If that response does not shut every person that wants to give themselves that prideful quip of fleeting sensation to have life figured out away from wasting their time that is better spent in humility and progression, I guess I wasted my time

Pride is the worst thing for anyone to ever have. It is the main reason the world is as disassociated as it is today. But I know the internet will assimilate and fix it soon... it's just I want another person to talk with as we watch it all go down and seek enlightenment.
Last edited by priestofknowledge : 11-18-2008 at 10:41 PM. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I know I said I would leave for a week, but I found myself in front of a computer for a while of free time and this site came to mind

you just don't get it do you.

I have loved another. There is a herding instinct developed by our ancestors to have rewards for certain behavior. Love is simply that feeling. I mean, do you think something that nearly everyone has done. It is not some beautiful supreme thing, it is a squirt of dopamine here and again with positive reinforcement to the behavior.

I have thought of this diversity. I see everyone for what they are. I can look at anyone's story and completely understand why they are the way they are. That is why I try to change them.

To equate my perspective to yours... I love everyone due to the beauty in our creation and this universe, so to let these loved ones die without ever understanding their place in the universe is heart-breaking. I do not want everyone to be like me; I want them to have a drive. Be a musician, a comedian, an entrepreneur, a teacher, or whatever... just do it with a drive for life. A good metaphor would be if your friend were doing heroine and being happy. Yes, he is happy in his life... but is it right?

Don't pursue money, love or power. That is what everyone loses their lives to. I am not saying to avoid them, but for them to not be your drive. Your drive should be music, poetry, knowledge, humanism, or anything as long as you have devotion to it. As long as you have progress.

So please stop replying with pride. Stop trying to argue against me and try to work with me. I am not being arrogant. I am not boasting, merely conveying information to another intelligent person that I am intelligent. That is me... I know I am unique. It's just that I know I should continue having devotion for my ways, but need some form of reinforcement beyond worldy things. I wish to meet another sentience to make me feel like I am not so completely alone. It is not love, but devotion. It is not pride, but immense humility.

I want to have proof of another being higher than me. I want to meet someone who I can feel envy for.

I am not at all some nerdy blowhard or egomaniac. I am very chill and assertive to all that I meet, but I refuse to do things like small talk. Whenever I engage in conversation-- I engage the other. There are no false barriers of fear, pride, lust, or societal constraint within my actions and it causes the average person to shy away from my speculative light. No one cares to remain with someone who pushes them in a way beyond worldly thought. No one wants to realize that they can never be comfortable again

I know I don't...


----------



## wrathkill (Apr 20, 2009)

w t f?  :holysheep:


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 20, 2009)

go here..hxxp xxx.marijaunaseeds.nl.com.au   ...grow some , smoke some more and that should solve ya issue for a week or so ! in 6 months .. but meanwhile while those seeds are growing go here  hxxp www.hell.com.au


----------



## wrathkill (Apr 20, 2009)

:yeahthat::stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## BBFan (Apr 20, 2009)

I am afraid you are not unique.
I believe you to be completely self-absorbed- diametrically opposed to being selfless as you proclaim.
So, dispense with the "false barriers of fear, pride, lust, or societal constraint within my actions and it causes the average person to shy away from my speculative light."
I am waiting- engage me.


----------



## wrathkill (Apr 20, 2009)

:yeahthat:ostpicsworthless::**::**::**::**::**::headbang2::headbang2::headbang2::ccc:happy 420 everyone


----------



## priestofknowledge (Apr 20, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> I am afraid you are not unique.
> I believe you to be completely self-absorbed- diametrically opposed to being selfless as you proclaim.
> So, dispense with the "false barriers of fear, pride, lust, or societal constraint within my actions and it causes the average person to shy away from my speculative light."
> I am waiting- engage me.



My conundrum above is the engagement. I want to find others who support the philosophy and might want to interact to accomplish shared goals.


----------



## blancolighter (Apr 20, 2009)

hXXp://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/jill_bolte_taylor_s_powerful_stroke_of_insight.html

Check this vid out, thought it was cool. You'll prolly get a kick out of it as well. Sums up alot of how I think...


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 20, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> I am afraid you are not unique.
> I believe you to be completely self-absorbed- diametrically opposed to being selfless as you proclaim.
> So, dispense with the "false barriers of fear, pride, lust, or societal constraint within my actions and it causes the average person to shy away from my speculative light."
> I am waiting- engage me.


AND we shall stand together to diminish the evil knowledge that this unviable soul has percieved within thee soul of souls.. STRIKE this evil false hemaroid around thee galoolies and phone ET to come and pick up his long lost sister and return to the land of kerplonk !


----------



## priestofknowledge (Apr 20, 2009)

blancolighter said:
			
		

> hXXp://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/jill_bolte_taylor_s_powerful_stroke_of_insight.html
> 
> Check this vid out, thought it was cool. You'll prolly get a kick out of it as well. Sums up alot of how I think...



I saw it... the chick who had the stroke and saw everyone connected. I agree.

The purpose of my posting is to find other TED people. Those who do, create, inspire, etc. Maybe become a nomadic tribe of wise people who make things like smoke shop items for profit along with random labor jobs. It's not like cheap food and free shelter is much time spent on money.

But yeah... whatever it is, I can't think of it alone. I just want to meet other humanists and have us decide what to do together.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 20, 2009)

priestofknowledge said:
			
		

> I saw it... the chick who had the stroke and saw everyone connected. I agree.
> 
> The purpose of my posting is to find other TED people. Those who do, create, inspire, etc. Maybe become a nomadic tribe of wise people who make things like smoke shop items for profit along with random labor jobs. It's not like cheap food and free shelter is much time spent on money.
> 
> But yeah... whatever it is, I can't think of it alone. I just want to meet other humanists and have us decide what to do together.


oh no worries dude fly down here to aussie and i'll pick you up at the airport then ill decide about which bridge we'll jump off together and i'll let you jump 1st so when you hit the bottom ..you can tell me if it hurt !


----------



## King Bud (Apr 20, 2009)

Glad to see you're still around priest!  

I'd love to hear about some of your HOBOAT adventures 

I've been stuck in the same kind of rut since we've last talked.. but I've recently experienced a shift of emotions, and I am again trying to rapidly change things around me, as I intended to long before. 

Coincidentally or not, some the advice you gave me (that I _may_ have took insultingly) is holding its own truth. :aok:

I hope this time, you're at least expecting a bit of a backlash to your post.   Your writing isn't the easiest to digest. Personally, I enjoy this kind of thread.. so long as it stays civilized, as we don't all get too ramble-crazy, and defensive.

Allow me to non-offensively share some my thoughts, on yours.. 


> Don't pursue money, love or power. That is what everyone loses their lives to. I am not saying to avoid them, but for them to not be your drive. Your drive should be music, poetry, knowledge, humanism, or anything as long as you have devotion to it.


This confuses me..
I personally find it very hard to distinguish between the drive for money/love/power, and drive for anything else (music, politics, etc). Like a math equation, money/love/power are what the big-picture results tend to be calculated by.

Is poetry not the love of sharing your emotions with others? Is knowledge not a wealth of power? 

I understand that you might want people to devote themselves to a life(like, be a musician all your life, instead of spending 3 yrs as a coke-head).. but I think you're overlooking the strange paths that (the lessons of) life takes us all on.



> As long as you have progress.


Where's the realism, buddy? Some (parts of) people should degenerate and die.


----------



## wrathkill (Apr 20, 2009)

dude your a trip man,  you should go to another forum IMO   if you want to find people that want to listen to your ramblin but hey im listenen  blah blah blah thats what i hear.  kick rocks dude im here to burn not to learn.
   peACE
HAPPY 420:headbang2::headbang2::headbang2:


----------



## Newbud (Apr 20, 2009)

Well i was going to write something profound or at least bite at the bull but then i thought nah,,, i must not judge the mentally retarded after all its not your fault.

Good use of the copy and paste function ya crank


----------



## wrathkill (Apr 20, 2009)

i think the head bangers my favorite :headbang2::headbang2::headbang2:
   youd think it was 420 all day


----------



## priestofknowledge (Apr 20, 2009)

yeah. I did it so people are like big read and skip. Try not to post too often so new angry people don't show up.

I have gained a lot more empathy for those who read my writings, but any attempt for an intellectual to talk with another gets these angry people who are unable to understand, so they break down into defense mechanisms like projection.

I think that any disabled or unintelligent who picks up trash can accomplish so much more than all of wall street in their life. Just because your brain came out not as luckily as the rare people who infuriate you doesn't mean you should break down into anger

I got a small penis. I joke the mess out of it talkin of scottish heritage.

I would hope that those who get confused by ensuing conversation keep their humility about them.

addition instead of new post:

And the money love or power simplicity is what I mean. Like, to pursue the love instead of the romance... power instead of the responsibility... etc. etc.


----------



## priestofknowledge (Apr 20, 2009)

so I guess king was busy. Hopefully the convo might pick up later. I'll leave a tab on this.


----------



## King Bud (Apr 20, 2009)

I've got ADD I think

Gotta run!


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 20, 2009)

Man, nothing chills a thread like the mention of small penises, huh?  I'm so going to get my tin foil hat outta the trash can.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 20, 2009)

You need activities that improve self-knowledge and identity, develop talents and potential, build aspirations. The concept of personal development covers a wider field than "hXXp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-development"]self-development or [URL="hXXp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-help"]self-help; it also includes developing other people , and by extension refers to the methods, programs, tools, techniques, and "hXXp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assessment"]assessment systems used in personal development.

hXXp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michel_Foucault"]Michel Foucault described in _Care of the Self_hXXp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personal_development#cite_note-3"][4] the techniques of &#8220;epimelia&#8221; used in ancient Greece and Rome which included diet, exercise, sexual abstinence, contemplation, prayer and confession&#8212;some of which became the key practices of Christianity. Traditional Chinese techniques include breathing and energy exercises (Qi), meditation, martial arts (Wu Shu and Tai Qi Quan) as well as practices linked to traditional Chinese medicine such as diet, massage and acupuncture. In India, Yoga techniques make up a number of personal development disciplines including meditation (Prajna Yoga) stretching and postures (Hatha Yoga), breathing (Prana Yoga) sexual mastery (Tantra yoga) and others. In the Islamic tradition, techniques are classified into _dhikr_ (mindfulness of the presence of God) which includes prayer, recitation of the Quran, and contemplation, and _muraqaba_ (care of the spiritual heart) which includes music, dancing, singing and the unique technique of whirling done by Sufi dervishes.
 Two ancient philosophers stand out as sources of what has become personal development today, constituting a Western tradition and an Eastern tradition.


That should get you started.  Please report back to us in 2 years.


----------



## 420benny (Apr 20, 2009)

I say get thee to a nunnery or start a commune, or a think tank with like minded people. For me, I plan on staying high from 4:20 on today. Jimi got it right in my sig. What more do you need? More weed, less greed!


----------



## wrathkill (Apr 20, 2009)

:yeahthat::headbang2::headbang2::headbang2::yeahthat:   this guy has no idea,  what are you priest of the guinea pigs.
     dude its 4/20 all day:headbang2::headbang2::headbang2:


----------



## clanchattan (Apr 20, 2009)

priestofknowledge said:
			
		

> I see everyone for what they are. I can look at anyone's story and completely understand why they are the way they are. That is why I try to change them.


 
If the "anyone" is o.k. with why they are the way they are why would you want to change them? I decide if change is needed. I.





			
				priestofknowledge said:
			
		

> I want to have proof of another being higher than me. I want to meet someone who I can feel envy for.


 
Again, why? "I yam whad I yamsk, and that's allsk I yamsk." - Popeye The Sailor

Self validation is the only validation. I envy no one but my son and that is because he has a whole world of expereinces in front of him that he will be able to form his own position on. 



			
				preistofknowledge said:
			
		

> No one wants to realize that they can never be comfortable again


 
Last time I checked, life was not supposed to be comfortable. You decide to start living, or you decide to start dying, and none of it is supposed to be easy.


----------



## BBFan (Apr 20, 2009)

priestofknowledge said:
			
		

> My conundrum above is the engagement. I want to find others who support the philosophy and might want to interact to accomplish shared goals.


 
There is no conundrum.  How can you ascertain my position from such a brief interaction.  Certainly I did not offend your pride.  If one doesn't see things from your perspective, it is therefore wrong or not worthy of your indulgence?  I speak not from anger, but rather from puzzlement.  You are a veritable font of contradiction.  I admit that I am not your equal.  I seek enlightenment.  Define your philosophy.  I again ask you- engage me.


----------



## priestofknowledge (Apr 20, 2009)

I kinda want to keep the thread chill, because people were kinda telling me I'm retarded and should jump off a bridge when it's hot. lol


----------



## priestofknowledge (Apr 20, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> There is no conundrum.  How can you ascertain my position from such a brief interaction.  Certainly I did not offend your pride.  If one doesn't see things from your perspective, it is therefore wrong or not worthy of your indulgence?  I speak not from anger, but rather from puzzlement.  You are a veritable font of contradiction.  I admit that I am not your equal.  I seek enlightenment.  Define your philosophy.  I again ask you- engage me.



I don't have any right to tell another how to live. That is why I only ask to find those who support my ways... as in respect them... and learn what the hell to do next.

I personally follow guidelines based around finding a purpose, and being a progressive human until I find the purpose. Some people can write and others can create art, but all I can do is understand things. So I try to impart the knowledge of my understanding to those who are meant for more defined or abstract living, and I hope to change those that I can prove to be a deficit on the human race... or at least themselves.

But yeah... kinda seems contradictory. I don't tell people what to do, just information that hopefully will make them change themselves.

A sense of reality is what I would name my contribution to society. I would like to hear yours.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 20, 2009)

Yawn :bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 20, 2009)

In real life, not this cartoon world I sell words--this has me scratching my head and my arse at the same time.  Where's HIE when we need a steady, guiding hand?  I mean, I love psuedo-intellectualism good as the next guy, practice it daily, but come theedit on.  We gone over to little more than gibberish here.  

I guess my point is, I wish they allowed profanity on this site so I could fully express myself.  GOES SOMETHING LIKE THIS: What the [email protected]#@*&@@#&@#$%^&*$^ are you wasting precious bytes here for?


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 20, 2009)

Sounds like your surfin' the 'net, looking for weak minded, not like minded, folks to manipulate with impressive speach and a dash of intelligance and the best part....wonder and amazement.


Thats how Jim Jones started. Look how that ended.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 20, 2009)

I agree with NCH. And I think you are searching for the weak minded people not the like minded. People like you, looking to prey on the weak and innocent. Trying to CHANGE people from who they are to whom you believe they should be? Not me you won't, I think for myself, I believe in what I want to believe in, not what you or anybody else thinks I should believe in. I think I kinda know what your trying to say here. That you think there has to be more to the world than just living. You say you have lost your *drive*. Well it happens to all of us from time to time, and it's called life. So deal with it. And move on...take care..


----------



## priestofknowledge (Apr 20, 2009)

so... yeah. King bud and fadeux aren't around much. I guess I'll pm them.

You guys are a trip though... preying on the internet. Yes, I only look to manipulate the smartest people instead of relating to the more numerous and easily fooled.


----------



## scatking (Apr 20, 2009)

Back in the 70's I used to write stuff like this all the time - usually aided by blotter or microdot.  Since I became an adult and stopped praising myself for my superior intellect and understanding, i got a real job, raised a family, and enjoy growing my own weekend relaxation.  Priest, there is much to be said for humility - think about that.


----------



## JBonez (Apr 20, 2009)

priestofknowledge said:
			
		

> My conundrum above is the engagement. I want to find others who support the philosophy and might want to interact to accomplish shared goals.



At first glance, i found your post rather perplexing. Philosophy and Relativity have opened my eyes to another world within our own existence.

I feel the same as you, selfless and gifted intellectually, going to ends to help those around me with little or no return.

But, i carry my head high, knowing that knowledge is true power and the only power to be had, usually in the form of wisdom some may say.

I dont think your crazy, i seldom find someone i can carry a "good" conversation with, as i myself am a little out there. Philosophy is about finding the truth.

The fork in the road, well, its the story of my life friend.


----------



## JBonez (Apr 20, 2009)

scatking said:
			
		

> Back in the 70's I used to write stuff like this all the time - usually aided by blotter or microdot.  Since I became an adult and stopped praising myself for my superior intellect and understanding, i got a real job, raised a family, and enjoy growing my own weekend relaxation.  Priest, there is much to be said for humility - think about that.



humility, funny you say that, this is one of first characteristics i look for in someone as i feel it is worth its weight in gold.

The true value in a friendship is the honesty and learning that comes from it.

I think we all could be a little more humble, but pride, well, its a female dog.


----------



## JBonez (Apr 20, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> There is no conundrum.  How can you ascertain my position from such a brief interaction.  Certainly I did not offend your pride.  If one doesn't see things from your perspective, it is therefore wrong or not worthy of your indulgence?  I speak not from anger, but rather from puzzlement.  _*You are a veritable font of contradiction*_.  I admit that I am not your equal.  I seek enlightenment.  Define your philosophy.  I again ask you- engage me.



This insinuation made me laugh, sorry.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 21, 2009)

It's gotta be a ***** to have a double helping of brains and only one body--I'd be frustrated too.  But instead of posting threads on totally unrelated sites and wearing out my Thesaurus, I'd probably try to get a buch of guys to detach their testicles, wear black Nikes and enjoy some cyanide pudding while we wait on Halley's comet.  JMHO.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 21, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> It's gotta be a ***** to have a double helping of brains and only one body--I'd be frustrated too. But instead of posting threads on totally unrelated sites and wearing out my Thesaurus, I'd probably try to get a buch of guys to detach their testicles, wear black Nikes and enjoy some cyanide pudding while we wait on Halley's comet. JMHO.


so true yet i am glad she's not my wife carrying on like that and posing as a priest ! OFF with the nanners !


----------



## LassChance (Apr 21, 2009)

You're clearly suffering an "existential dilema". On the one hand, you extol your own virtues while claiming to seek like-minded others...and not finding any.  This could well be BECAUSE of the oozing self-assumed superiority, my friend, combined with equal measure of evident self loathing.

In short, you seem to be one helluva self-involved intellectual who's gift isnt paying off in that most common of all denominators, that illusive thing called "happiness".

DO you care about others? I hear you SAY you do...yet your post is all about "I,Me" as intelligent, gifted and oh-so-sensitive, perceptive and RIGHT... while "they" are clods without perception of your excellence, supiority and RIGHTMESS. Why, those silly fools believe in LOVE...too stupid to realise it's just a "squirt of dopamine.".  Try to see the irony, there.  You have contempt for their very happiness, which IS their ability to feel Love.

 Most of those stupid silly fools can hold a flower in their hands and know the Wonder of a Presence greater than they.  But you, alas, cannot.  When you hold a flower, you only see an adapted evolutionary arrangement of celulose,chloraphyl and plant cells.

Happiness IS "comfort" and you disdain comfort.  So...? Do you want to be happy and comfortable or intellectually "superior", "right" and alone? How has that worked out for you so far? 

Consider this: Comfort is more than a desire to not change.  Comfort is being content with the present moment, being IN the present moment, not judging it for content.

I think you may be clinically depressed.  The loss of drive, the inability to connect with others, the overall pain you seem to be experiencing indicate depression. I recognize it because I know it all too well, myself. Fortunately for me, mine is cyclic rather than chronic, giving me periods of time in which the glass is half FULL.

I can tell you this: Nobody does anything without a pay-off, including experiencing depression. The pay-off is, depression gives one the opportunity to lavish one's self with absorption IN one's self at the exclusion of everything else, sort of like a baby contentedly sucking it's thumb.  Baby and thumb are all that matter. The universe is reduced to self-sucking-self...which simplifies matters, considerably. But is the pay-off worth the cost? In fact is not the pay-off the cost? (I have nothing to think about but ME" is the pay-off. "I have NOTHING to think about but me" is the cost.

Consider therapy and an anti-depressant.  Getting our heads out of our asses improves the view.  Better yet, find a girl, get laid, fall in love.

LassChance


----------



## LassChance (Apr 21, 2009)

You're clearly suffering an "existential dilema". On the one hand, you extol your own virtues while claiming to seek like-minded others...and not finding any. This could well be BECAUSE of the oozing self-assumed superiority, my friend, combined with equal measure of evident self loathing.
In short, you seem to be one helluva self-involved intellectual who's gift isnt paying off in that most common of all denominators, that illusive thing called "happiness".
DO you care about others? I hear you SAY you do...yet your post is all about "I,Me" as intelligent, gifted and oh-so-sensitive, perceptive and RIGHT... while "they" are clods without perception of your excellence, supiority and RIGHTMESS. Why, those silly fools believe in LOVE...too stupid to realise it's just a "squirt of dopamine.". Try to see the irony, there. You have contempt for their very happiness, which IS their ability to feel Love. Most of those stupid silly fools can hold a flower in their hands and know the Wonder of a Presence greater than they. But you, alas, cannot. When you hold a flower, you only see an adapted evolutionary arrangement of celulose,chloraphyl and plant cells.

Happiness IS "comfort" and you disdain comfort. So...? Do you want to be happy and comfortable or intellectually "superior", "right" and alone? How has that worked out for you so far?

Consider this: Comfort is more than a desire to not change. Comfort is being content with the present moment, being IN the present moment, not judging it for content.

I think you may be clinically depressed. The loss of drive, the inability to connect with others, the overall pain you seem to be experiencing indicate depression. I recognise it because I know it all too well, myself. Fortunatly for me, mine is cyclic rather than chronic, giving me periods of time in which the glass is half FULL.

I can tell you this: Nobody does anything without a pay-off, including experiencing depression. The pay-off is, depression gives one the opportunity to lavish one's self with absorption IN one's self at the exclusion of everything else, sort of like a baby contentedly sucking it's thumb. Baby and thumb are all that matter. The universe is reduced to self-sucking-self...which simplifies matters, considerably. But is the pay-off worth the cost? In fact is not the pay-off the cost? (I have nothing to think about but ME" is the pay-off. "I have NOTHING to think about but me" is the cost.

Consider therapy and an anti-depressant. Getting our heads out of our asses improves the view.

LassChance


----------



## LassChance (Apr 21, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> AND we shall stand together to diminish the evil knowledge that this unviable soul has percieved within thee soul of souls.. STRIKE this evil false hemaroid around thee galoolies and phone ET to come and pick up his long lost sister and return to the land of kerplonk !



LMAO!  Now THERE's a philosopfy I can "share".


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 21, 2009)

LassChance said:
			
		

> priestofknowledge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 21, 2009)

:holysheep: *DO NOT DRINK THE KOOL-AID.*
Now where did I put my Mylar hat...


----------



## priestofknowledge (Apr 21, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> At first glance, i found your post rather perplexing. Philosophy and Relativity have opened my eyes to another world within our own existence.
> 
> I feel the same as you, selfless and gifted intellectually, going to ends to help those around me with little or no return.
> 
> ...



Looks like you are the only one noticing that I am not talking down to anyone. I can't believe it's so hard to understand that a thinker tries to look for other thinkers by introducing himself as a thinker. 

So you are able to keep reading books and ignore your tendencies to seek reward with the high value of knowledge? I used to be able to do that, but I started realizing I'll never be able to teach these things to others, so my piled acclimation will merely disintegate into my grave dirt.

So I tried to get in touch with people and succeeded in helping them, but of course they stayed focused on themselves once they were happy again. 

So I want to be among other people devoted to significant life. To mastering their discipline or building a better society. I haven't found any such groups, but I would assume they are hidden. So I hope to find somewhere to fit in as I roam the lands.

So what do you do with your time? Did you mean relativism or Einstein's relativity? And what philosophy?


----------



## cubby (Apr 21, 2009)

Jim Jones, Charles Manson, and David Koresh among others believed they were the recipients, managers, and dispensers a great breadth of knowledge and enlightenment yet people with acctual intelligence saw them for what they were....NUTS!


I don't know what your on buddy, but if you're gonna' stick around share.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, I have nothing intellegent to add, so I'll leave the room now.  Watch where you step--pop, just like everything else, will eventually eat itself.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 21, 2009)

priestofknowledge said:
			
		

> Looks like you are the only one noticing that I am not talking down to anyone. I can't believe it's so hard to understand that a thinker tries to look for other thinkers by introducing himself as a thinker.
> 
> So you are able to keep reading books and ignore your tendencies to seek reward with the high value of knowledge? I used to be able to do that, but I started realizing I'll never be able to teach these things to others, so my piled acclimation will merely disintegate into my grave dirt.
> 
> ...



Yawn :bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 21, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Sounds like your surfin' the 'net, looking for weak minded, not like minded, folks to manipulate with impressive speach and a dash of intelligance and the best part....wonder and amazement.
> 
> 
> That's how Jim Jones started. Look how that ended.



Just skip to step #1124 in "Social Reform For Dummies" and drink the kool aid already...

Sheesh...

Simply put: It takes Understanding. To understand is to accept what is already here. For god's sake, go get some fresh air for a few days. Maybe a little Vitamin D from some sunlight...


Perhaps throwing your computer away would be a first step towards a strong "Shell".


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 21, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Just skip to step #1124 in "Social Reform For Dummies" and drink the kool aid already...
> 
> Sheesh...
> 
> ...


 
Oh, man, I admire you're cold spot.  I'm rolling around and can hardly type from haahaaing.  That's frigging art, eff.

edit: Dude, I hope I added to your rep, whether you care or not about rep.  The rep button was giving me grief in this, my time of sampling a coming harvest.  But, man, that's possibly the funniest thing I've ever seen on this board.  Thanks--I'm still laughing, crying.


----------



## JBonez (Apr 21, 2009)

priestofknowledge said:
			
		

> _*So you are able to keep reading books and ignore your tendencies to seek reward with the high value of knowledge?*_



The burden of capacity is that there is no reward outside of personal satisfaction. Its insatiable. At least for me, i dont try to pick brains less apt to absorb than my own, rather i observe.

No one cares what you think, you should know this.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 21, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> The burden of capacity is that there is no reward outside of personal satisfaction. Its insatiable. At least for me, i dont try to pick brains less apt to absorb than my own, rather i observe.
> 
> No one cares what you think, you should know this.


 
I'm so into that, I don't even care what I think anymore, Bonez.  My feet are jade and my head is granite, and if Art Vandely doesn't quit bringing Acid around here, well, I can't think right now.


----------



## priestofknowledge (Apr 21, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> The burden of capacity is that there is no reward outside of personal satisfaction. Its insatiable. At least for me, i dont try to pick brains less apt to absorb than my own, rather i observe.
> 
> No one cares what you think, you should know this.



But I care what others think, so if other like minds were associating, then there would be reward for progression and learning. I don't know if you have ever been on sports teams, but I have. And the communion among people who share a common goal is a huge source of reassuring reward system in the brain.

So what if people hang out with one another for a common goal of progressing themselves and society. It could just be an awesome piece of property they buy and build on together, then live in the house with solar electricity being enough for a laptops, efficient lighting, and whatever with telescoping 2.4 ghz tranceiver for pirating internet.

or it could be a nomadic group of people who just travel digging shelters in the woods with mobile solar on some **** vehicles or whatever.

I know thinking and trying to accomplish things alone is disabling... I've experienced enough upset to thoroughly understand... but why not find friends who can relate?


----------



## King Bud (Apr 21, 2009)

> But I care what others think, so if other like minds were associating, then there would be reward for progression and learning. I don't know if you have ever been on sports teams, but I have. And the communion among people who share a common goal is a huge source of reassuring reward system in the brain.


That's the system going on around here.. the result is strangers learning how to grow their own. Can you feel the vibe? :beatnik:


Excuse my short attention span :48: , but there's so much going on in this thread that it's hard to distinguish between mud slinging and discussion. Whats' the 'topic' again?


----------



## wrathkill (Apr 21, 2009)

i cant believe this dude is still goin on!:holysheep:  i always get a big smile when i come to this thread.


----------



## yimmy capone (Apr 22, 2009)

that was enough read for me. see you all in a month.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 22, 2009)

dude i gotta smoke 2 joints each time i visit this thread..i spilt my coffee on my dictionary. please help me out POK meanings please....causation... I am so damned gifted and so selfless,...Open-Mindedness,..hope or attaboy's...
curriculums for grades...Don't pursue money, love or power.....So please stop replying with pride....blowhard or egomaniac..... It is not pride, but immense humility....I want to have proof of another being higher than me....speculative light...My conundrum above is the engagement. I want to find others who support the philosophy...they break down into defense mechanisms like projection...I got a small penis...pursue the love instead of the romance...JUST BREAK IT ALL DOWN ! ILL HAVE A JOINT ! and check ya reply much later ! i've smoked a bit ! but i reckon you've smoked more dude ! peace !


----------



## priestofknowledge (Apr 22, 2009)

I can't really man, that's the point. We all got our contributions we make, and higher thinking is a really shitty responsibility that only certain people get *EDIT* over by. You're better off doing your part and chilling, I wish I could chill with you, but my mind has to keep itself whirring.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 23, 2009)

priestofknowledge said:
			
		

> I can't really man, that's the point. We all got our contributions we make, and higher thinking is a really shitty responsibility that only certain people get *EDIT* over by. You're better off doing your part and chilling, I wish I could chill with you, but my mind has to keep itself whirring.


ok dude! peace


----------



## LassChance (Apr 23, 2009)

priestofknowledge said:
			
		

> I can't really man, that's the point. We all got our contributions we make, and higher thinking is a really shitty responsibility that only certain people get *EDIT* over by. You're better off doing your part and chilling, I wish I could chill with you, but my mind has to keep itself whirring.



Perhaps you're manic as well as depressive...hmmm. Mind whirring, cant stop talking, consumed with a conviction you are special and driven to make others see things your way...yep.  Sounds like bi-polar, to me.

See a doc, man.  Get meds.
Meantime, obsess on this:  The universe managed to thrive for milinia before you got here and will continue long after you're gone.  You're just not that important. Nobody is looking for you to save them. Hundreds of people have created hundreds of "Communes" of like-minded people.  Most of them failed because people come with egos.Egos clash eventually.You dont just want a commune, you want to be Head Cheese of a commune, Leader, Guru, Priest. To see yourself reflected in the eyes of others.

The problem, of course, is finding the "others" who want to play along.

This is a waste of the talents you may have.


LassChance


----------



## priestofknowledge (Apr 23, 2009)

Chance, man... I'm not egotistical. I know it's hard to understand, but any unbiased person who seriously looks at my words understands that I am just a smart guy looking to accomplish things with other smart guys.

I don't want to be leader, I can spot egotistical people easily by looking at their history of textual discussion or poking their brain, and I am not maniacal or depressed. I simply know that it is a waste for me to not try to accomplish new things, and I know there are other more intelligent people who have lived longer than I with the same brainpower.

It's just that we are rare. As you can tell from the posts on this forum, we are disliked. And we probably always go into crime and hide ourselves once we realize that doing things by the book is too limiting on our perspective.

I think that the main problem is that we say we're grown ups at a certain time, and all abstract thinking shifts more and more towards concrete. I want to find like minds who know they're still capable of change, because I don't believe I will ever be grown up, only grown more.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 23, 2009)

Yawn :bong1::bong1::bong1:


----------

